# Late period after failed IVF



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi
I had a failed IVF(no transfer) in end of June17. I stopped progesterone amd 5-6 days later period arrived on the 1st of July. My cycles are usually 27 days and period should have arrived 28th. It is now 4th August and nothing.

Has anyone else had this happening to them? I have mever had such a long cycle in my life. I doubt I could be pregnant as we have low sperm count and breasts are not sore at all which for me is a big give away


----------

